# bc bud depot



## bro777 (Feb 3, 2008)

hi all,
can someone here give me word on these guys,they are the only ones
i've ever seen with bog's genetics..
i just need to know if peeps in the states have luck with them..
thanks...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

*I myself wouldn't buy from them. Check out the link i provided.   After you click the link stroll down until you hit BCBuddepot and see what it says. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html*


----------



## bro777 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks bros grunt,
you would think with all their ads in high times they would care about their name...
i have heard the same else where,the only reason i even considered them 
they are advertising b.o.g seeds


----------



## snuggles (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I have a canadian friend that helps me out...wink wink. I have heard bad things too, but I know one guy that gets stuff from them all the time so who knows.


----------



## tom-tom (Feb 3, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I myself wouldn't buy from them. Check out the link i provided.  After you click the link stroll down until you hit BCBuddepot and see what it says. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.htmlhttp://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html*http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html


execlent good link brother i put that link in my favriots  its a good one for if any one ever asks me about seed banks thank u bro


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 4, 2008)

I used bcbud depot before for the same reason. I wanted some bog sour bubble bx3. It took about 2 months to get the seeds because they had a bad batch, wouldn't germ. They sent me about 14 free seeds and said they would send the sour bubble as soon as the new batch was in. I got my seeds and they germed with no problems. The bud taste great. I am glad they didn't send out the bad batch. I would buy from them again, just not if I was in a hurry.


----------

